# Pompano and Whiting on Pensacola Beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Very productive day for the Calvary Team on Friday. York and I were out at daybreak. Started slow, then caught and released a 29 " Red around 8 o'clock...










A couple of Pompano and Whiting betwee 8 and noon when York had to leave. Then about 12:30 everything came unglued. Two Pomps back to back, then a school of huge Whiting moved in. It was crazy good. We ended the day with 8 Pomps and 14 Whting between us. Pomps were between 15 and 18 1/2. The 18 was a new personal best for me at 4.05 lbs. I put a couple of small Whting back, but the rest were fat!Personal best Whiting as well. This was my take...










Not bad for a couple of guys who like to fish and talk about Jesus.

Everything was caught on shrimp or fleas, some frozen, some fresh dead, some still kickin' (I probably raked over 100 sand fleas). I had a hunch that I'd been loosing bait to the Whiting so I went down to #2 circle hooks on one of my rigs. Seemed to pay off. We use 2/0 circles on the other pomp rigs. Most of the pomps were way out, as was the Red Fish. Whiting were in a little closer. 

I'm using Power Pro 15# and York has Suffix mono. He's hooked on the Seagar florocarbon leader material. I'm totally hooked on High Seas tri-color camo floro-c leader when I can get it (Destin). Both of us have recently down sized to lighterset-ups. York fishes the Ande' Tournament Surf rods with Penn 550ssg's. I'm trying out the new Penn Power Stick surf rods and Conquer Reels (5000 and 7000). We're both having a lot more fun with the lighter tackle.

Thank-you Jesus for fresh fish to eat!

joe_


----------



## muscall (May 19, 2009)

Looks like a great fishing trip. I've been reading the posts on this forum for last few weeks absolutely drooling. We try to come down to the gulf coast at least every other year on vacation and we are staying out toward Fort Morgan this year. We normally release all we catch down there, but last year after catching a nice pompano we decided to keep it as well as a pretty nice whiting and man, were they tasty. Good luck with the fishing and keep posting the great reports.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking pomps. Nice report and pics - thanks.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Pompano must fear you !!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Great looking fish! I have never eaten whiting, are they good?</p>


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

nice mess o fish:toast


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Really Nice report and Glad you Got a Nice Mess of Fish andHad aGreat Time!! Can't ask for much More!!! And TJ Yes the whiting are Very Good Eating !!! IMOP!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Whiting are great eating. I've heard they don't freeze well because their meet is so tender, but I've never tried. The advice I was given was to ice them early and often. I fry them up same day or next. Never tried any other prep. method. Treat them like White Trout and you'll be fine.

joe


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks, I will have to try them soon! Sounds kinda like the white trout- taste good but they are better if they are done soon after being caught. I left some in the ice chest all day last week and they had pretty much turned to mush!


----------



## muscall (May 19, 2009)

The fresh whiting I ate was delicious. I just noticed this morning that our local Walmart has whiting frozen in a bag.


----------

